

The Internet Freedom Amendment: Open Source Legislation - kposehn
https://github.com/zorzllc/InternetFreedomAmendment

======
nextparadigms
For one: _linking should not be a crime_ , under any circumstance, even if
we're dealing with child pornography. If that's the case then their job should
be to actually catch the people making child pornography, and not just take
down their website, which would be easy to move anyway.

~~~
kposehn
good point, adding to the readme.

------
Mizza
This should be about telecommunication in general, rather than just the
internet. Imagine if they passed a constitutional amendment that only
regulated telegraph machines.

~~~
kposehn
I'm trying to word it for the Internet + other stuffs :)

------
kposehn
Please use comments in reply to this one to discuss the actual text of the
amendment and how to get it moving if you are interested :)

~~~
kposehn
Just added a first draft of the amendment.

------
kposehn
I've just picked up OpenSourceLegislation.org & .net so this can have an
official home.

